# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  DRAKERZ: le teaser du jeu de cartes en Ralit Augmente !

## Lilalie

Bonjour  tous ! Il y a peu je vous parlais de DRAKO, notre projet de jeu de cartes en Ralit Augmente Eh bien il a chang de nom : il sappelle dsormais DRAKERZ ! Nous disposons dun nouveau devblog (o vous pouvez lire les avancs du projet) ; dun nouveau forum (o vous pouvez les commenter... commence mme  y avoir de l'ambiance!  :;): ) et surtout dun 

 qui vous donne un avant-got de ce que donnera le jeu, tant en ce qui concerne la matrise des cartes  la main que les effets que cela produira  lcran etc. (le mieux cest encore de le regarder ^^)

http://www.youtube.com/v/53yyxSh1F_0?version=3

Nhsitez pas  vous inscrire  la Bta (directement sur notre devblog : en cliquant sur  JOUER ) ou  suivre sur notre page facebook. 
Petite nouveaut au passage : c'est dcid, tout une partie du jeu sera en free-to-play avec des cartes  imprimer vous-mmes ! A trs bientt jespre !  ::):

----------

